# codliver oil or flaxseed oil?



## r00kie (Aug 29, 2008)

Should I get my omega 3s from codliver oil or flaxseed oil? Does it make any difference? 

Thanks.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 29, 2008)

i use flaxseed oil personaly


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 29, 2008)

I would get it from a mixture of the two.  Fish oils are more readily converted into EPA/DHA.  Flaxseed not so much, but it contains other beneficial goodies such as lignans and linolenic acid.


----------



## Built (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't bother with flax, at least not for omega-3, it doesn't convert well enough. 

I take fish oil (not fish liver oil, just fish oil) for the EPA/DHA; 10g daily. 

Get Built - Get Built - Q & A with the Iron Geek - Issue 1

Second question.


----------



## r00kie (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for your inputs. I was using cod liver oil which contains insanely high amounts of Vit-A. I suppose 5g+ of cod liver oil would surely cause vit-A toxicity.


----------



## Built (Aug 29, 2008)

Dunno. How much vitamin A would be in that?


----------



## r00kie (Aug 29, 2008)

1g cod liver oil has roughly 1000IU...

besides I get vit-A from other sources too.


----------



## Built (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmmm... Health Canada sets a safe upper limit for preformed (as opposed to beta carotene) of 3000 IU
Monograph Archive - Vitamin A (July 2004)

Cod liver oil is good stuff, but you'd want to take in more EPA/DHA from fish oil. If you got it all from cod liver oil you'd get too much vitamin A.


----------



## r00kie (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes you are right. And cod liver oil contains too much vit-D also! 

So do you think flaxseed oil is redundant if I am taking fish oil?


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 30, 2008)

r00kie said:


> Yes you are right. And cod liver oil contains too much vit-D also!
> 
> So do you think flaxseed oil is redundant if I am taking fish oil?



No, as I said before although Fish Oil is more readily converted to EPA/DHA, Flax Oil provides other benefits.  I personally feel that they should both be taken.  If you want 10g total, do 3g of Flax Oil and 7g of Fish Oil IMO.


----------



## Built (Aug 30, 2008)

10g of fish oil provides 3g EPA/DHA, which is safe to take without a doctor's supervision according to the American Heart Association. 

To get this much EPA/DHA out of flax oil, your body has to convert it from the ALA it contains. Considering you'll get only a few milligrams of EPA/DHA from 3g of flax oil, you might as well take 10g fish oil and simply use flax oil on your salad if you feel there are benefits to be had. Personally, I'd rather eat a few walnuts than swallow 3 flax oil capsules. At least walnuts taste good!


----------



## r00kie (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay! 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Aaron111 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Fish oil vs cod liver oil*



r00kie said:


> Should I get my omega 3s from codliver oil or flaxseed oil? Does it make any difference?
> 
> Thanks.



I believe that cod liver oil is more of the old fashion way of consuming omega-3's. from what ive found taking any type of omega3 is essential to dieting properly.

over the past few years studies done on fish oil has proven vital to a healthy a body but cod liver has more mercury then a thermometer.......lol.

Im a omega-3 fatty acid consumer....l can testify that taking fish poil vs any omega 3 supplement works far better......recent studies done by the fish oil scientist him self .....Dr Barry Sears writer of the Omega Zone and top fatty acid researcher ..... he points out the difference between fish oil and any other omega-3 product....

Dr Barry Sears point out that omega-3 that come from fish oil not fish"  is more essential because...fish oil has EPA and DHA thee most essential omega3s needed by the brain....

as a body builder my self I can understand the conscience he lays out....I understand that if im lifting weights and exhausting my my body....im actually depleting my essential fatty acid stores by far more times then imagined. 

Im not willing to take that chance especially on squat day  when my body needs those extra fats....Conjugated linoleic acid (CLA), eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA), docosahexaenoic acid (DHA).
these long chain essential fatty acids are the most common found only in fish oil....not in other types of omega-3....
Fish oil is the king of omega-3 family use only fish oil when dieting especially check out ThePurestFishOil.com for more research on fish oil from dr Barry Sears....


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 4, 2008)

healthbuff great write up follow on my omega-3 fish oil postings...thanks for adding your words............... epa and dha fish oil work best proven by dr barry sears author of "the omega zone"
as a fish oil consumer I choose fish oil to Better then any omega-3 product on the market especially The Purest Fish Oil SeaLogix Omega-3's PGFO  lol


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 4, 2008)

r00kie are taking fish oil or flax??


----------



## r00kie (Sep 4, 2008)

Aaron111 said:


> r00kie are taking fish oil or flax??



Till now I was taking cod liver oil  will be switching to fish oil soon.


----------



## stepani (Sep 8, 2008)

I have read that getting your omega3 from both plant and animal sources is a good thing. I have read that flax seed has omega 6 which would be bad. Ideally you are trying to equalize or improve the ratio of omega 3 and the excess amounts of omega 6 that we are getting from all the unnatural vegetable oils.
I personally take cod liver oil every morning and evening. I have ground flax seed in my protein shakes or sprinkled on my eggs. I like the fiber.


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 8, 2008)

cod liver is not really that reliable of a metal free source ...using flax is better....


----------



## Griffon (Sep 8, 2008)

Cod liver oil (CLO) is superior to flax when it comes to omega 3 and vit D3 supply.
However, even regular fish oil is superior to CLO when it comes to getting in higher amounts of EPA/DHA since the quantities of it in CLO aren't as high. You'd need over 15g of CLO to get what you can get in 10g of reguar fish oil. 
For concentrated fish oil with higher omega-3 content that's just 5g.
Then you might supplement with extra vit D3 to get the benefits that CLO has in this regard. 

Flax is not useless though, ALA is useful for other purposes too and if you take gound flax (not oil) you also get some useful fiber.


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 8, 2008)

Griffon thanks for the info thats good news for omega-3 consumers..
Ive found equal amounts of dpa and dha  in the purest fish oil is probably more nutritional then flax or cod in fact Mercury is found in cod plenty of it...their has never been a tested  cod liver oil yet.... flax IS ALL NATURAL AND PACKED WITH FIBER I AGREE THE OMEGA-3'S ARE MORE OMEGA 6  NOT FOUND IN DHA FISH OIL ....LOL


----------



## Perdido (Sep 8, 2008)

You seam to know allot about their product.
Do you work for that company?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2008)

rahaas said:


> You seam to know allot about their product.
> Do you work for that company?


They are crooks.


----------



## Biggly (Sep 9, 2008)

Interesting thread - I'll just comment on this bit:

"cod liver oil contains too much vit-D also"

I no longer buy the "too much vitamin D" thing. If anything there is growing evidence that most of us are not getting _enough _D, which is produced naturally just from sunshine. 

If you are fair skinned and live in a sunny place then overdosing on vit D could be an issue - but for most people we suffer a lack of it, not least because we've all been running away from the evil cancer-causing sun. The health benefits of vit D heavily outweigh the minor risk of skin cancer.

Also vitamin D helps de-calcify the body, removing excess calcium from your arteries. For a long time bodybuilders have pointed out the silliness in "don't eat cholesterol!" because your body needs the stuff and will make its own if necessary. However guess what actually contributes the majority of "arterial plaque"? It's not cholesterol, it's calcium. 

I can't point to lots of major studies on this cos it still seems to be out of the mainstream but have come across quite a few articles and the like on the topic. Certainly it's worth doing your own search on the topic as if true it blows away the whole idea of avoiding cholesterol and the deadly sun whilst drinking a lot of milk...


B.


----------



## stepani (Sep 9, 2008)

I have read that getting your omega3 from both plant and animal sources is a good thing. I have read that flax seed has omega 6 which would be bad. Ideally you are trying to equalize or improve the ratio of omega 3 and the excess amounts of omega 6 that we are getting from all the unnatural vegetable oils.
I personally take cod liver oil every morning and evening. I have ground flax seed in my protein shakes or sprinkled on my eggs. I like the fiber.


----------



## Griffon (Sep 9, 2008)

There's growing evidence for the benefits of extra supplementation with vitamin D3, which is why I'd said that cod liver oil is superior in that aspect. Unfortunately it may also be more easily contaminated ..plus you could overdose on vitamin A if you prefer to take fish oil for the benefits of ft loss. Someone on a tight diet, can save 10g of fats by taking 5 grams of concentrated fish oil, instead of 15g of CLO. 
Never mind how much flax oil you'd need to swig when you want the same amount from flax.

Seriously.. nowadays there's vitamin D3 supps available with 2500 iu in them. Vast difference with the formerly usual 400iu.


----------



## Perdido (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow this is getting confusing.
I thought overdosages of any vitamin was peed out.
Am I wrong or are you talking extreme overdosages?


----------



## Built (Sep 9, 2008)

Fat soluble ones get stored.


----------



## Perdido (Sep 9, 2008)

Built said:


> Fat soluble ones get stored.



Until when you explode? 

Forgive me for being stupid but which ones are they?

I buy the stuff that comes in a box from gnc that's supposed to be for men & a 1200mg fish oil softgel. Am I OK or will I explode splattering fat everywhere?


----------



## Griffon (Sep 12, 2008)

Fat soluble : vit A, D, E & K. Those you can take in overdose.
The others are water - soluble, but there are exceptions: normally B1 is water soluble. There is also a fat-soluble B1-vitamin available, which is not found in natural food sources and only in specific supplements.


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 12, 2008)

have you tried a clean fish oil with a pgfo rating,?   it could make the difference


----------



## Perdido (Sep 12, 2008)

Griffon said:


> Fat soluble : vit A, D, E & K. Those you can take in overdose.
> The others are water - soluble, but there are exceptions: normally B1 is water soluble. There is also a fat-soluble B1-vitamin available, which is not found in natural food sources and only in specific supplements.



Thanks!


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 12, 2008)

*B1 is water soluble*



Griffon said:


> Fat soluble : vit A, D, E & K. Those you can take in overdose.
> The others are water - soluble, but there are exceptions: normally B1 is water soluble. There is also a fat-soluble B1-vitamin available, which is not found in natural food sources and only in specific supplements.



that's an important aspect using powdered vitamins also work best


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Using pure fish oil to curv the craving for fat*



Aaron111 said:


> have you tried a clean fish oil with a pgfo rating,?   it could make the difference



use a ultra refined pgfo product to define wellness as a efa regimen supplement 
  lol


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Hemp Oil over codliver oil or flaxseed oil?*



r00kie said:


> Should I get my omega 3s from codliver oil or flaxseed oil? Does it make any difference?
> 
> Thanks.



your daily regimen of Hemp Oil over codliver oil or flaxseed oil?

your most fortified efa products are essentially these Hemp Oil  cod liver oil or flaxseed oil.

Using them will promote wellness beyond any level of efa tolerance....be smart and stock up on lots of Iron magazines efa proteins and use a top quality grade fish oil as a remedy and alternative to harsh pain medications...you know they work better then anti inflammatory drugs. 

Hemp milk is also heavily favored as a natural way to get efas in the body ...I use cod and flax but fish oil and hemp are my favorites in the efa and dha family


----------

